# Child day care Abu Dhabi



## rokin6 (Sep 9, 2015)

Dear All, we just moved to Abu Dhabi and trying to find suitable child day care for my 11 month child in the city. Our preference is al Bateen area, or city centre. Can any one suggest any good day care.

Send my child to British Orchard in Al Bateen, it was a disaster. Teacher did not pay attention to my notes and tried their own way to settle my child. But of course did not work and my child cried continuous very loud 40 minutes. And then I heard one of the helper was making fun of my child crying by making same sound as my child was making while crying. Was very disappointed in their behaviour and training. They had no strategy in settling the child.

I had big hopes from British Orchard but went very bad. 

I am worried how they will treat my child in the day care here. I am not worried that my child is upset or so. But if they are treating bad that is not acceptable.

Please help!!!!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

There is Ladybird nursery in the area, with a day care for younger kids. 
My son went for a term there, but we pulled him out as the experience with the teacher was less than perfect. But probably that depends on the individual, as the set up is decent enough in the context of Abu Dhabi.

Training wise they will all be the same.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

rokin6 said:


> Dear All, we just moved to Abu Dhabi and trying to find suitable child day care for my 11 month child in the city. Our preference is al Bateen area, or city centre. Can any one suggest any good day care.
> 
> Send my child to British Orchard in Al Bateen, it was a disaster. Teacher did not pay attention to my notes and tried their own way to settle my child. But of course did not work and my child cried continuous very loud 40 minutes. And then I heard one of the helper was making fun of my child crying by making same sound as my child was making while crying. Was very disappointed in their behaviour and training. They had no strategy in settling the child.
> 
> ...


A friend of my wife is the manager at one of the Kids Link branches (al rowdah I think? There's another smaller branch at Al bateen) in the city - worth a look.


----------

